# WUR cleaning rebuild



## 87_cabby (Aug 25, 2013)

After reading some posts about the WUR and how it can become clogged I decided to go ahead and clean this to see if it would cure my rough idle when hot issue. I took the WUR off and separated the halves. The spring loaded plunger decided to teach me a lesson a.) don't do this at night with min light and 2.) make sure you have an idea on how things go before putting thing back together. I found that in my haste to try this fix to see if it would help I did not assemble the WUR correctly so back I went ripping things apart. I am pleased to say that the WUR is back together...properly this time and the cold start is fine...my issue still stands that after the car cycles (fan on then off then on again) the car misses and hesitates at low end. Enough of that though this is to share the site I found on how to clean/rebuild the WUR. I'll post my issue somewhere else. The screen was partially clogged so that did help. Here is the URL 
http://www.jtresto.com/e21/WURServicing.pdf


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

possibly clogged filters
there are 5 metal screens
you can remove them but possible contaminates will enter the injectors & fuel distributor


sounds like you need to adjust the pressure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4655543-Rebuilding-a-CPR-and-adding-adjustability


----------

